# Größenberatung Slide Trail



## # 82 (13. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ausgiebig die Suchfunktion bemüht, konnte aber keine hilfreichen Threads finden. 

Ich habe das Radon Slide Trail ins Auge gefasst und bin wegen der richtigen Größe unschlüssig.

Ich bin 188 cm groß mit SL 87. Dazu habe ich recht lange Arme (ein normal geschnittenes Hemd sieht immer ulkig aus).

Meine MTB-Erfahrung ist etwas eingerostet. Ich bin also nicht vertraut mit 29" MTBs und aktuellen Geometrien.

Vom Renn-/ Tourenrad bin ich 60er Rahmen mit sehr gestreckter, sportlicher Sitzweise gewohnt. 

Ich tendiere aktuell zur Größe XL, habe aber Sorge dass das doch "zu groß" wird.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Schonmal vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2022)

Für wen wenn nicht 1.90 große Menschen soll XL sein? Für 2.00 wäre XL zu klein, für 1.80 wäre XL an der Grenze.

Das Radon fällt für ein XL eh schon 20mm zu kurz aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## # 82 (8. April 2022)

Nachdem die Bestellung nun schon ein paar Tage her ist, ist das Rad heute angekommen.

... und ist kann bestätigen, das XL ziemlich gut passt.
Danke!


----------

